# Living in Al Ain



## mdkirk (Feb 12, 2016)

Hello all,

I just moved to Al Ain and am looking for a decent, comfortable extended stay hotel or hotel apartment that isn't extravagantly expense and is expat friendly. I will be living here 1 - 2 years, but don't want the hassle of renting an apartment and all that goes with it.

I would appreciate any suggestions, particularly from anyone who is living, or has lived, in similar accommodations in Al Ain. Thanks


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

If you search "Living in Al Ain" you will find a blog that, although a few years old, will tell you everything you need to know.


----------



## mdkirk (Feb 12, 2016)

Thanks, Rascal. I'll take a look and see what I can find.


----------



## mdkirk (Feb 12, 2016)

The Rascal said:


> If you search "Living in Al Ain" you will find a blog that, although a few years old, will tell you everything you need to know.


I looked through everything I could find under that topic, but only found one blog link which no longer worked. I am not familiar with the way the forums work, so I quite possibly missed the post you to which you were referring. Can you possibly be more specific as to which post or thread you were thinking of? Thanks!


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

The Rascal meant searching Google - and the blog you're after is called Al Ain Enthusiast.

But don' desert us, we'd all like to contribute.


----------



## mdkirk (Feb 12, 2016)

Thanks for that. I found the blog; very interesting. It has information on several hotels in the area, but unfortunately nothing specific to long term stays. 

I drove to the Danat Al Ain, Hilton, and Ain Al Fayda today to look them over. I am leaning towards the Danat, with the Hilton as a second choice, and will talk to their sales people tomorrow. If you, or anyone else, can recommend for or against these two, or knows of others worth looking into, I would certainly appreciate hearing about it.


----------

